# Poulan 3400 chainsaw



## EAGLE_1 (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a Poulan 3400 chainsaw with deteriorated fuel lines. There are two lines coming out of my tank, both are bad, there is no question about one, it goes to the carb. The other goes over and back of the tank to some place i can't see. I suspect this is just a vent line but I don't know for sure, it was attached to a little nipple fitting at the top of the tank but there did not seem to be anything inside the tank attached to it. It looks like I would have to pull my flywheel to get the tank out to see where the line goes so i hope someone can enlighten me.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

welcome to PEF

it may be a return line

but idk....... maybe there is a parts diagram someone has


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

more than likely the one is a return line or it could be for a primer bulb if you saw has one. depending on the design of the saw it may be possible to replace the lines with out too much disassembly. usually you pull the old lines out then cut the new line to a sharp point and push it through. then grab the end with a pair of long needle nose pliers and finish pulling it through then trim the ends square and install the filter. then pull the line back to the point that there is enough to let the filter lay flat on the bottom of the tank and move around inside it a bit and cut the other end to the necessary legnth and reattach to the carb and where ever the other end goes.

on edit: if you are near the toledo ohio area i would be more than happy to help you with replacing the lines.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

His saw doesn't have a primer bulb. I looked for a 1/2 hour at 3400 diagrams and I didn't see squat on where the lines go.








And Eagle 1


----------



## Zamenasew (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you for the*informative*posts.


----------

